# The Big Bang Theory - comedy TV



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't see any old threads on this.  My stepdaughter introduced husband and I to this programme a few months ago.  I'd heard of it but the description didn't appeal to me, and when someone says a sitcom is funny I'm always suspicious as so many are not.  This programme began in 2007.

But we've become totally hooked on this show and are binge watching.  A minimum of one big belly laugh on each episode, often many more.  We are now on Season 6.  There are 9 seasons so far and it looks like Season 10 begins again in Sept.  We watch on Netflix.  

Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, we love it. but get a bit annoyed with the mind numbing relentless repeats on UK TV. Jim Parson (Sheldon) is priceless!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Yes, we love it. but get a bit annoyed with the mind numbing relentless repeats on UK TV. Jim Parson (Sheldon) is priceless!



Sheldon is my favourite!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2016)

One of the better sitcoms out there today..

Johnny Galecki (Leonard) stared as the son of Chevy Chase in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> One of the better sitcoms out there today..
> 
> Johnny Galecki (Leonard) stared as the son of Chevy Chase in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.



Really?  I don't remember seeing any of the actors before.  They are all great!


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Really?  I don't remember seeing any of the actors before.  They are all great!


n

Cayley Cuoco (Penny) was in 8 simple rules and Christine Baranski (Leonards mother) has been in lots of stuff


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> n
> 
> Cayley Cuoco (Penny) was in 8 simple rules and Christine Baranski (Leonards mother) has been in lots of stuff



I remember Christine Baranski from The Goodwife and other things.  But the main characters I don't know.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Really?  I don't remember seeing any of the actors before.  They are all great!



[h=2]Johnny Galecki[/h]American Actor
John  "Johnny" Mark Galecki is an American actor. He is known for his role as  David Healy in the ABC sitcom Roseanne from 1992–97 and as Dr. Leonard  Hofstadter in the CBS sitcom The Big Bang Theory since 2007. Galecki  also appeared in the films National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation,  Prancer, Suicide Kings, I Know What You Did Last Summer, Bookies, and In  Time.en.wikipedia.org



Born: Apr 30, 1975 (age 41) · Bree, Belgium
Height: 5' 5" (1.65 m)
Net worth: $40 million USD (2016)
Romance: Kaley Cuoco · Laura Harris


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyway. Who cares? They all work well together!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> *Johnny Galecki*
> 
> American Actor
> John  "Johnny" Mark Galecki is an American actor. He is known for his role as  David Healy in the ABC sitcom Roseanne from 1992–97 and as Dr. Leonard  Hofstadter in the CBS sitcom The Big Bang Theory since 2007. Galecki  also appeared in the films National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation,  Prancer, Suicide Kings, I Know What You Did Last Summer, Bookies, and In  Time.en.wikipedia.org
> ...



This is an excellent site for looking up the bio, acting history etc of actors:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0301959/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898266/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_2


----------



## Lynk (Aug 9, 2016)

I love this show. I have watched it for years.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 9, 2016)

Love this show, even rewatch the reruns.


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2016)

The actress that plays Sheldon's mom (Laurie Metcalf) played Rosanne Barr's sister on the _Rosanne_ show.  Another character in BBT was on _Rosanne_, too (Sara Gilbert).  

BBT has to be the funniest show on TV.  I've been addicted for years.  Jim Parsons is a fantastic actor and is "Sheldon" to the core.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 9, 2016)

It used to be a really good show.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2016)

I didn't use to be able to watch it because I couldn't stand Sheldon!  Now I like him and watch it regularly.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 9, 2016)

I didn't like Sheldon very much at first either.  I know a guy _almost_ like Sheldon.  My favorite character is "Raj" Koothrappali.  He doesn't have very many lines, but they're always so funny.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

I found Sheldon annoying at first but now I think he's great!  We're nearly to Season 7 already even though we haven't been watching that long.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 9, 2016)

I haven't watched in a long while, maybe I'll give it another shot.  Sheldon's annoying existence and the others playing off it was, partly, what made the show great.  Someone is always that one friend we all love and hate, not literally hate, but, you know what I mean.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2016)

Amy..Sheldon's GF..

.Mayim Chaya Bialik  is an American actress and neuroscientist. From 1991 to 1995, she  played the title character of NBC's Blossom. Since 2010, she has played  Dr. Amy Farrah Fowler – like the actress, a neuroscientist – on CBS's  The Big Bang Theory, a role for which she has been nominated four times  for the Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Supporting Actress in a  Comedy Series, and won a Critic's Choice Television Award for Best  Supporting Actress in a Comedy Series.
.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 12, 2016)

Was watching a show and "Howard" was on it.     He was asked if there will be another season of the BBT and he said their contract is only for a year..........


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 12, 2016)

I _turned my nose up _at BBT one time when it came on the TV while at step-son & DIL's house; she mentioned that BBT is actually really well written and funny.   I respect her eval, but as of yet haven't given BBT a real chance.   It's on every day(reruns?) on DishTV, will have to devote 22 minutes of my life for an unbiased appraisal.


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 12, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Was watching a show and "Howard" was on it.     He was asked if there will be another season of the BBT and he said their contract is only for a year..........



Well! The show has made them all multi millionaires, so they needn't worry.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 12, 2016)

I watched it for a while and then got bored with it and no longer watch, not really very funny.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 13, 2016)

I am very, very picky about sitcoms and most just seem stupid and unfunny and they have for decades.  I had no intention of watching this one either until stepdaughter put on a few episodes while we were at her house.  And we go hooked.  They keep adding more and more great characters.  And there are so many good lines in it if you pay attention.  Love the Sheldon and Amy story.


----------

